# Adding a multivitamin?



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Vitamins is a problematic area. Technically, by AAFCO standards, each kibble formula is "complete" - meaning it falls within specific parameters for being able to sustain life.

That said, there is quite a range of percentages for vitamins and minerals. While one kibble may be on the high end of B vitamins; another formula may be on the low end of acceptable. And as you say, the potency of the vitamins can be affected by heat, length of storage, etc.

If you add a vitamin supplement, you may end up giving your dog too much of something - such as copper which wouldn't be a good thing. Also, the vitamin supplement is composed of synthetic vitamins, I believe.

Why not consider adding a rotating variety of fresh foods from your kitchen? You will have control of the quality, live enzymes and available nutrients from the fresh food will be absorbed better than synthetic vitamins and it will probably be cheaper.

Each meal does not have to be "complete" in exactly the same way. Over the course of a week or two you could add bits of cooked ground meat, mashed sweet potato, scrambled egg, banana bites; cooked and pureed peas, sardines, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Adding a vitamin mineral supplement is not needed. As mentioned, copper is one thing that is problematic, especially because the zinc/copper ratio will get out of whack. Zinc is used to buffer copper.

While it is very hard to give a level of vitamins that is dangerous, it is possible.

Dog food has many times the level that is needed and you won't see any benefit unless there is a deficiency, and that would be nearly impossible unless there was a breed specific issue. Northern breeds have a documented problem absorbing zinc so in that case more of the right chelated zinc is used.


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replys, Ive decided to not add the multivitamin as he is on a very good quality food and is otherwise completely healthy. I will add some Sojos topper to his kibble for added nutrition though. Thanks!


----------

